# Halloween masks horror masks SCARY!



## madharry

Amazing Latex masks for halloween
If like me you allways have trouble finding anything good to wear at this time of the year to your party or just to frighten the **** out of some body...I usually find them hard to find ...not any longer!...Here is a great site that i have found they have a range of VERY realistic faces that you just will not believe so I ordered a real face prosthetic style mask like you see in the movies and when it arrived i couldnt wait to try it on...It fitted right next to my own skin and even moved with my own expressions and you can use them over and over again my wife did not recognise me and she became very alarmed!...I have now ordered another two masks from them and cant wait to try them out on my gran...'I hope i am in the will' ...brilliant face changing masks !​Here is there website address...

 www.MerlinsLtd.com


----------



## meltdown211

Hmmm this looks like SPAM to me...First off, the masks are NOT that good. They seem to carry the same crap you find on Ebay and lower end stores all over the net. Nothing custom, nothing special. I dont see any reason to order from this company...I think this is an employee or owner of the store... IMHO

I just realized that he "edited" his post to "add the photo" which is another advertisiment for his site. Not a photo of the mask, or anything...An obvious scam, so everyone stay away form this potential problematic vendor...


----------



## crossblades400

Yeah, I wish I was a mod so I could lock this already.


----------



## Joyce

Help me please... anyone have or know where i can find this picture with better resolution or the original image?


----------

